# Dirtbag at Camp Perry!



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Went to Camp Perry the other day to check out some guns on Commercial Row at the National Matches. When I got down to the Champions Choice building I witnessed about eight soldiers in camo surrounding this one dude that was being held up agaisnst the wall. He was having the cuffs put on and having his pockets emptied by one very large M.P. I was standing what was now a small group of guys that were taking this all in. The store manager came over to me and said this guy had over $240.00 worth of stolen merchandise from his store in his bag. He also stated that this guy was on his third trip through his place.

I mentioned this to each store I went to after that and most sent someone over to get a visual on this guy. The M.P.'s turned him over to the Ohio State Patrol. And when I was leaving the base, they were trying to determine if he had receipts for a trunk full of stuff he had in his car!

I didn't buy anything, but I saw some sweet 1911's at the Springfield Armory building! When asked by my wife if I "really needed" another 1911? My reply was the same when I ask her if she "really needs" another pair of shoes! "Well...yaaaa".


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

That takes guts....and stupidity. I hope he don't get away with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is that a good place to go and buy stuff like guns, optics, reloading supplies etc??? I have always wanted to make it up but never have, a local dealer goes up every year for the whole thing...how are the prices??? TIA


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

You would have to know more about good gun deals than I do to answer that question. From my own personal point of view, I would have to say no, there aren't many good deals at Camp Perry. But I didn't look at everything either. On the other hand, I do believe it would be worth your while to come up and check it out and make your own opinion. I was hoping that being this is the 100th anniversary of the National Matches that there would have been a huge blow out in celebration of the event, But no, it looks like it does every other year. Ask you dealer what he thinks about the deals there. They may cater more to those guys than they do indiviuals.

I still love to go there and look at all the stuff that I can't afford though!

HTH,
LEJoe


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will have to try and make it up sometime.


----------

